
Show HN: Twocentz iPhone app – Share opinions - demiman
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/twocentz/id1143244299?mt=8
======
demiman
Hi all, we're a bootstrapped startup looking for feedback on our newly
launched iPhone app. Any feedback, good or bad is most welcome!

Twocentz is a fun and simple way to find and share opinions on interesting
topics.

• Express your thoughts, share your photos, news, articles and places you
visit such as restaurants or just about anywhere.

• Once you make a post, others can add their two cents in two words or less
(or emojis).

• Up vote on the two cents you like best and the top ones will bubble upwards
to show what everyone thinks about a post.

• Follow your friends and family to see what they’re posting and discover
accounts from all over the world.

• Poll your followers or tag people you’d like an opinion from.

• Share your post to other social networks and chat apps like Facebook,
Twitter and Whatsapp.

